# Mechanical Drafting Pencil: 2.0 mm



## Grandpa

They can be bought in different weights. Have you tried a book store on a college campus? They are actually called lead chucks. You might want to look for a sharpener also. They are as good as you say. I used one for many years on the job. I use Pentel with .09 mm lead in my shop.


----------



## TravisH

I should have clarified, weight as wished it was physically a heavier pencil. I updated the review to include the 2.0 mm lead size in the description. The normal office supply stores and hobby/craft stores have the smaller lead offerings but anything approaching the 2.0 mm lead is easily more expensive (2 to 3 times more expensive). Dick Blick and a few other online sources have some similar priced offerings but then shipping comes into play.

The 2.0 mm for under 5 bucks however is the cheapest I have found locally by far and the sharpener is in the cap end.


----------



## Bill1974

Some Staples have the 2 mm lead, usually you have to look where they have the drawing or drafting supplies. Craft stores (Michaels, AC Moore, etc) sometimes have them too. The "pencils" are usually called "lead holders". Normal pencil lead hardness is HB, you can get harder and softer leads and also other colors.

A sharpener is really needed to use these well:
Staedtler Mars Rotary Action Lead Pointer and Tub for 2mm Leads, 502BKA6


----------



## TravisH

The sharpener in the end cap of the pencil put a sharp point on it no problems. Only downside is dumping the graphite from the cap. Could see it getting messy if not cleaned out well and getting everywhere.


----------



## Edwardnorton

*A wee bit behind commenting on this post I see but I just happened across it. I have used this same pencil for about 8, maybe 9 years and still am. For the money I have to agree it is a good buy!*


----------

